# Sal Hepatica, Hadacol, Black Draught?



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2014)

I was recalling old medicines I remember my parents referred to. I have taken my share of Black Draught as a child. My teacher said they were required to wear Asafoetida around their necks to ward off colds as a child.
Other meds I recall stories of were Carter's Little Liver Pills, Musterole, and Croton Oil. 
My aunts & uncles were always talking about giving someone a dose of Croton Oil as a laxative. I read that it was poisonous and wonder if people really took it. Fussy babies were given paregoric. 
Do any of y'all have any stories of medicines or certain brands of medicines you've heard of? What about Caster oil?


----------



## SGADawg (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh yea, Mustard ointment (maybe the same as Musterole), 666 Tonic, merthiolate, mercurochrome.  I had a cousin that said his mom would put mustard ointment on the bottom of the pots to cook if  the power went out, it did burn.  Castor Oil was for whatever was wrong with you.  I stepped on a rusty nail as a child and the remedy was to pour the hole full of turpentine.  My wife says her dad made them EAT a spoon of Vick's Salve for colds, etc.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 1, 2014)

We had to take Black Draught for a cure-all to include a skin bump or bad breath. I've see grown-up put kerosene on cuts. I still use turpentine or oil of camphor for cuts and sprains. We use citronella oil for gnats.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 1, 2014)

Ichthammol, or black drawing salve!


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 1, 2014)

Lidia Pinkham's Compound for the ladies.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 1, 2014)

Remember Serutan is Natures spelled backwards.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 1, 2014)

Vick's Vaporub


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 1, 2014)

We used Sulphur, Carbolic acid, and oil for mange and rashes on the Dogs.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

mercurochrome -- when I was a kid, that was proof that you were really hurt-- kid's version of a Purple Heart.  On owie didn't stop hurting until it was slathered with mercurochrome.  I'm surprised I lived to this advanced age with all the poisoning from that now banned substance.

Terpin hydrate with codeine -- for colds, it did cure you, but you didn't care.

Witchhazel -- still use that

Sort in the same vein was the sugar teat (spelled alternatively that won't pass the censor) that was given babies that were teething -- it was a sugar cube soaked in (usually) white lightening, and wrapped in a cloth, for the baby to suck on.  Parents would probably be arrested for child abuse now.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 1, 2014)

Espom Salt was used for sprains, as a laxative, and as a bath salt. I still keep it around and used it on a nail wound on my foot - took the soreness out amazingly fast.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 1, 2014)

Terpin hydrate with codeine, sometimes mixed with vodka was called a G.I. cocktail or G.I. gin.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 1, 2014)

Watkins Petro-Carbo Salve


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

I`m still tryin` to forget about all that hateful medicine, rubs, poultices, plasters, and salves.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 1, 2014)

Black salve, pine tar, creosote?


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 2, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> Lidia Pinkham's Compound for the ladies.



Now that is hilarious. YOU might have to explain that for others.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Aug 2, 2014)

WHOOOEE!
Can you believe we lived thru all of that?
The PC generation would have a fit, if you used any of that stuff nowadays.
Anyone remember "Red hot?"
It was for sprains and sore muscles when I played sports.  The stuff came in a big brown glass bottle.  Always plenty of that stuff around the locker room.
Turpentine or diesel fuel for cuts and scrapes.
And, our hand, David, made up a potion out of pine tar and some other stuff for rashes, red bugs, and poison ivy.
(Think it just took the skin off, so the rash went away.)


----------



## olcop (Aug 2, 2014)

*Old Timey Meds*

Yep, I not only recognize and remember all those mentioned, but probably have been treated with them all, (except the Lydia Pinkhams!)
How about sulphur and cream of tarter tablets?,, about as big in diameter as a coffee cup, and,"good for what ails you".
I also remember that the treatment you got, was suspiciously, dependant on whatever medicine was on hand at the time.
Castor oil was the miracle drug of the time, usually just being told that a dose of castor oil might be the treatment, worked wonders on my brothers and me.I've seen my brother go for as long as a year or more, and never have a sick day, just on the threat of being treated with castor oil
My grandfather took (taken, in his words) two drops of turpentine on a teaspoonful of sugar every day of his life as a preventative.
Let's keep this thread going, I need to tell you all about our semi annual worming treatment, and, my uncle's cough medicine and kerosene therapy, granny's Hadacol consumption and my aunt's treatment of the front porch swing with castor oil.
Thanks to The Artful Dodger for bringing back these memories.
olcop


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 3, 2014)

Some folks say "all" instead of oil. Our old doc  talked like us and he  said Caster Royal . He prescribed me some when I was 8. I had a couple of older cousins at a family reunion when I was 14 asked me if I wanted a sip of Crown Royal. I turned them down.


----------



## state159 (Aug 3, 2014)

I remember if I had a sore throat that the remedy was to paint the back of the throat with merthiolate. Now that stuff tasted bad, really bad.


----------



## White Horse (Aug 3, 2014)

My dad was a big advocate of castor oil. That stuff would rid you of everything inside, for sure, besides having the nastiest taste I have ever experienced.

Dad made the mistake of letting me see where he hid the bottle. That bottle magically disappeared and dad couldn't find any more, thank goodness.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 3, 2014)

I believe as mentioned by  olcop, Castor Oil was used as a deterrent to acting sick. Knowing full well one was gonna receive a dose of it would make one go to school or work sick.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2014)

Mercurachrome, cod liver oil, Black Draught, turpentine, Vick's salve, onion and mustard plasters, white likker with rock candy and lemon juice dissolved in it, and the best of all-rendered groundhog grease for the croup.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 3, 2014)

I forgot about cod liver oil. That stuff was nasty.
Besides Mercurachrome, I also remember iodine and Merthiolate.


----------



## dawg7478 (Aug 3, 2014)

I still remember the taste of cod liver oil from 60 years ago-the worst thing I ever tasted-and that includes bleu cheese!


----------



## rvick (Aug 4, 2014)

state159 said:


> I remember if I had a sore throat that the remedy was to paint the back of the throat with merthiolate. Now that stuff tasted bad, really bad.



  my Granny painted our throats many times with merthiolate & would make a hot toddy of turpentine,whiskey, lemon & honey


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 4, 2014)

How did they make a mustard plaster? It was hot. I think that is why I never had much hair on my chest.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Now that is hilarious. YOU might have to explain that for others.




Some of Mrs. Pinkhams' concoctions were thinly veiled alcoholic beverages for the ladies.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 9, 2014)

Doans little Back pills and White Horse linament worked for me. I was holding up one side of a spring tooth harrow on a 32 foot wide disk when my back gave out. Over lunch , I took the pills and got rubbed down by the Veterinarian and by lunch was over I was back to catching heels for castrating bullies. Good to be young though.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 11, 2014)

3 S tonic or may have been spelled Three S Tonic.BB


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 12, 2014)

Hoyt's Cologne. Some of the craziest cougars I have been out with call me Daddy.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 14, 2014)

T4L solution for poison oak.I had a rash on my private area and applied some and I saw smoke coming up and I ran around driveway  that circled house for 10 minutes.No rash after that! BB


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 14, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Hoyt's Cologne. Some of the craziest cougars I have been out with call me Daddy.



You had some lucky mojo going on with that stuff. I wonder how the cougars would react to some original English Leather cologne? 
We are talking older cougars aren't we?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 14, 2014)

Pine tar from a glass jar was used for treating the incisions when castrating pigs. 

Kerosene and turpentine were common household treatments at our house too. 

 Mama would pour the paregoric into a spoon full of sugar to make it bearable.  

Daddy would snort salt water up his nose for sinus problems. 

We practically lived on Vick vapo-rub during the winter. Daddy would eat it, but just rubbed it on the kids chest. It seems I remember lard being involved somehow in these chest rubs/plasters.

Daddy said his grandpa always used a "dram" of whiskey for almost any ailment. That seems to have stood the test of time with many families. 

If someone could find a pint of white liquor you could put peppermint sticks in it to melt and produce some wicked cough syrup. 

I remember us getting some sores on our legs that Mama call "risings"   She used to put some sort of black salve on them to "draw" the poison out.

Butter was a common salve for burns


----------



## joedublin (Aug 19, 2014)

Let's don't forget Dr. Caldwell's Senna laxative....bad, but tasted a whole heck of a lot better than castor oil or that nasty tastes like chalk Milk of Magnesia !


----------



## bulldawgborn (Feb 3, 2015)

I believe my Mama still has some Mercurochrome in the medicine cabinet.  I should have figured it out by the name, but i never new there may be any harmful side effects until i read this thread.


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 3, 2015)

My Grandmama's sister would have a "spell" every day about 4 o'clock, and get the pint of Hadacol down. She poured about 3 shots in a glass and drank it down, and then everything was lovely. Us kids had to drink codliver oil in orange juice every day in the summer time. If we stepped on a rusty nail, they got a piece of streak-O-lean and a penny, and slapped it on the hole in your foot, then tied it on with a rag. If you cut yourself pretty bad, they washed the cut in coal oil, and wrapped it up. If you started feeling puny, you had to take a dose of castor oil.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2015)

Kawaliga said:


> My Grandmama's sister would have a "spell" every day about 4 o'clock, and get the pint of Hadacol down. She poured about 3 shots in a glass and drank it down, and then everything was lovely. Us kids had to drink codliver oil in orange juice every day in the summer time. If we stepped on a rusty nail, they got a piece of streak-O-lean and a penny, and slapped it on the hole in your foot, then tied it on with a rag. If you cut yourself pretty bad, they washed the cut in coal oil, and wrapped it up. If you started feeling puny, you had to take a dose of castor oil.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2015)

Anybody ever have any dealings with those people that could draw fire out of a burn by reading scripture?


----------



## bulldawgborn (Feb 4, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Anybody ever have any dealings with those people that could draw fire out of a burn by reading scripture?



Yes.  I have a friend in her early 30's from Toccoa that did this for me when we were in our early 20's in college.  She said her grandmother taught her how to do it.  It worked without a doubt.


----------



## Darien1 (Apr 29, 2015)

My Darlin' Companion mentioned Calama that she had to take at night and it made her sick all night and in the morning she had to take castor oil to clean it all out of her system,


----------



## Scrapy (May 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Pine tar from a glass jar was used for treating the incisions when castrating pigs.
> 
> I remember us getting some sores on our legs that Mama call "risings"   She used to put some sort of black salve on them to "draw" the poison out.
> 
> Butter was a common salve for burns


I can still get the black salve and paregoric from my old vet. And it still works for dogs. I would not use it on myself though and that is a fact.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 5, 2015)

Darien1 said:


> My Darlin' Companion mentioned Calama that she had to take at night and it made her sick all night and in the morning she had to take castor oil to clean it all out of her system,



Your companion or is this from a novel? I have never heard of Calama.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 6, 2015)

Praying on warts. It's real.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 6, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I can still get the black salve and paregoric from my old vet. And it still works for dogs. I would not use it on myself though and that is a fact.



The paregoric with opium in it?


----------



## SkintRider (May 16, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Yes.  I have a friend in her early 30's from Toccoa that did this for me when we were in our early 20's in college.  She said her grandmother taught her how to do it.  It worked without a doubt.


 I had the "fire talked out" twice that I remember. Once in the late 90's when I spilled "hottt" coffee in my lap before work. Worked in auto parts store with a machine shop.
I was hurting bad when I got to work and went straight to the machine shop foreman who denied he could do it, but the fire went out while we talked.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2015)

This is interesting;
Until 1970, paregoric could be purchased in the United States at a pharmacy without a medical prescription, in accordance with federal law. Federal law dictated that no more than 2 ounces of paregoric be dispensed by any pharmacy to the same purchaser within a 48-hour period.

In 1970, paregoric was classified as a Schedule III drug under the Controlled Substances Act (DEA #9809);[13] however, drugs that contained a mixture of kaolin, pectin, and paregoric (e.g., Donnagel-PG, Parepectolin, and their generic equivalents) were classified as Schedule V drugs. They were available over-the-counter without a prescription in many states until the early 1990s, at which time the FDA banned the sale of anti-diarrheal drugs containing kaolin and pectin. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paregoric


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2015)

I wonder why kaolin and pectin were banned from anti-diarrheal drugs?
Kaopectate;
The original active ingredients were kaolinite and pectin. In the U.S., the active ingredient is now bismuth subsalicylate, the same as in Pepto-Bismol. In Canada, attapulgite is used.

attapulgite;
Occurs in a type of clay soil common to the Southeastern United States. The synonym attapulgite is derived from the U.S. town of Attapulgus, in the extreme southwest corner of Georgia, where the mineral is abundant and surface-mined.

Attapulgus;
Attapulgus is a city in Decatur County, Georgia, United States. As of the 2010 census, the city had a population of 449.

The town's name is an Indian word meaning "Dogwood"; due to the abundance of attapulgite, which makes up the clay soil throughout much of the Southeast, the mineral was named after the town.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2015)

Anybody ever eat clay, chalk or kaolin? I think it is or was more common among the black population of Georgia. I've heard they sell in in stores around Toomsboro.

The ingestion of kaolin, also known as "white dirt," "chalk," or "white clay," is a type of pica (eating of nonfood substances). Found in the central Piedmont section of Georgia, vast deposits of kaolin are mined around Sandersville, in the area between Macon and Augusta. 

When asked why they eat chalk, many persons respond that they like the taste or that they crave it. They usually acquire the clay from friends, neighbors, or family members or dig it directly from the earth. Surprisingly, it is sometimes available at stores, where it is packaged like fresh produce and often labeled, "Down Home Georgia White Dirt. Novelty. Not Suggested for Human Consumption."

http://www.georgiaencyclopedia.org/articles/science-medicine/clay-eating

On a side note my wife said her sisters ate laundry starch as kids.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2015)

I knew some old black folks when I was a little boy that would eat "blue clay". Some would eat it raw and some would bake it first. 

Those same old folks would also make their children swaller a small dip of snuff from time to time, to keep em free of worms.


----------



## Scrapy (May 17, 2015)

I mix about 2/3 bagged dry kaolin to 1/3 menhaden fishmeal for shrimp bait here. It is legal. It is a heck of a lot easier to mix than red clay or blue marl. 

Dogs will eat the mix. When they doo you can kick the passings out the trailorhouse door and feed cheap feed. For those seeking small firm ones that is.

When I have leftover menhaden meal after shrimp season, I mix a couple of tablespoons on the dogfeed, without the kaolin, everyday until its used up. It boosts the protein content a lot and shines their coat.


----------



## Vernon Holt (May 18, 2015)

*Home Remedies--*



Darien1 said:


> My Darlin' Companion mentioned Calama that she had to take at night and it made her sick all night and in the morning she had to take castor oil to clean it all out of her system,



No offense meant to your Darlin' Companion, but I think she may have meant Calomel.  On the other hand, the variation may have come from your spelling of the word.

I know somewhat of Calomel since it was part and parcel of my Mother's arsenal which was intended to keep the Doctor away.

If she had a child who complained that they did not feel like going to school, she would say, "stick out your tongue and let me see".  Her diagnosis was always: You need a "round of Calomel".  Calomel was a harsh laxative, but the problem with it had to do with the fact that Chemically, Calomel is a Mercury compound which is poisonous (or at least toxic) to the human system.  This means that when one took Calomel, there was the necessity to follow up immediately with a second dose of laxative (usually Castor Oil) with which to clean out the Calomel (Mercury).  This may have been where the term "doubledipping" came from.

PS: Are you from Darien?  Special place!!  I lived there 20 years and kept a hunting club there for 35 years.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 18, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> No offense meant to your Darlin' Companion, but I think she may have meant Calomel.  On the other hand, the variation may have come from your spelling of the word.
> 
> I know somewhat of Calomel since it was part and parcel of my Mother's arsenal which was intended to keep the Doctor away.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's interesting. No wonder they had a saying that if you weren't really sick to stay home from school, you would be.


----------

